# Removal of wall mounted kenmore spacemaster microwave



## staunch12 (Nov 12, 2009)

I want to replace my kenmore microwave, but I don't know how to remove it from the wall. It does not seem to be screwed into the cabinet.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

go online for schematics on install, there should be two bolts into top thru cabinet above and it will be hooked into a metal mountig bracket behind


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

The microwave sits on a small curved lip at the bottom edge against the wall. The bolts at the front top edge stop it from rotating off the bracket.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

well, after 11 years, i hope they figured it out. 🤣


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Jim Port said:


> The microwave sits on a small curved lip at the bottom edge against the wall. The bolts at the front top edge stop it from rotating off the bracket.





Fix'n it said:


> well, after 11 years, i hope they figured it out.


That is a gotcha, Jim

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

rjniles said:


> That is a gotcha, Jim


yes, a friendly one = just being silly


----------



## AlexanderMac (Nov 16, 2020)

Ha-ha, 11 years... You are correct! To be honest, sometimes I don't understand the sense of such old threads at all. But today in the morning I have suddenly changed my point of view in this case. What if a person is a bit shy to ask a question which is really worrying, but she or he doesn't have enough bravery to do it? In this situation old threads can be really helpful. As for this one, I think Jim has given the right suggestion. By the way, I am browsing the top 5 moving companies of 2021 right now. And there is nothing strange that these are on this list, do you agree with me?


----------

